# Doggonit......I'm Starting the 12th Annual USMB Christmas 2021 Thread Now...I Can't Wait Till Thanksgiving This Year



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)

I got tired of waiting for the Christmas time this year. I've already watched half the Christmas shows already and I'm putting up my tree tomorrow.....so the Christmas Holiday has begun....at least for me. 
I've already bought Christmas gifts....so why not.

Please forgive me folks....but the depression from watching the news this year is just too much to deal with it anymore.

So.....here we go folks. Feel free to join in.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## norwegen (Nov 14, 2021)

I really enjoyed the first annual USMB Christmas 2021 thread twelve years ago.

Very merry and visionary.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2021)

Doggonit......I'm Starting the 12th Annual USMB Christmas 2021 Thread Now...I Can't Wait Till Thanksgiving This Year​
Okay, what are you selling...........


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)

What is Lebkuchen? Lebkuchen are German Spice Cookies!
					

It's a pretty common question this time of year... What is Lebkuchen? is it like Gingerbread? The answer is yes... sort of. When someone offers you




					germangirlinamerica.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> Doggonit......I'm Starting the 12th Annual USMB Christmas 2021 Thread Now...I Can't Wait Till Thanksgiving This Year​
> Okay, what are you selling...........


Free pics...


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Free pics...


Soooooo, you're not one of the major retailers, the only ones who start Christmas on January 2nd...........


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## sparky (Nov 14, 2021)

one for my fellow trades folk>>>


*Ching a ling , are you listenin', **
In the lane, snow is glistenin'
A beautiful sight, we're happy tonight.
Workin' in a winter wonderland.

Go and save all your pennies,
We'll come play with your genny's
They'll hum right along, as we sing along,
Workin' in a winter wonderland.

In the meadow we can build a windmill,
Then pretend that we're the green machine
They'll say it's all overkill man
But we'll take whatever we can glean

Later on, we'll conspire,
As we dream by the fire
To bill unafraid, 
The OT that we've made,
Workin' in a winter wonderland.

When it snows, ain't it thrilling,
Cause our trades out a shillin'
We'll frolic and play, the 'Lectricians way,
Workin' in a winter wonderland. *

~S~ w/no apologies to anything remotely PC


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Hellokitty (Nov 14, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 564087



I love this stuff, but it always sells out leaving only the peppermint flavored one.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Concerned American (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)

I think Thanksgiving can be included in this holiday season.....so I'm going to provide pics and recipe ideas for Thanksgiving and Christmas....because they tend to blend in together. 

I hope you folks don't mind.










						100+ Best Thanksgiving Recipes 2021 - Easy Ideas for Thanksgiving Food and Drinks
					

From traditional menus to our most creative ways to cook a turkey, Delish has ideas for tasty ways to make your Thanksgiving dinner a success.




					www.delish.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## citygator (Nov 16, 2021)

It’s insane to put your lights up before Thanksgiving. My brother and best friend have both set up their tree already… wtf?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 564082


Very pretty......


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 20, 2021)

The best thing about Christmas.... honestly... time.
A pause.
Time with those closest to us.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## bugs (Nov 21, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> I got tired of waiting for the Christmas time this year. I've already watched half the Christmas shows already and I'm putting up my tree tomorrow.....so the Christmas Holiday has begun....at least for me.
> I've already bought Christmas gifts....so why not.
> 
> Please forgive me folks....but the depression from watching the news this year is just too much to deal with it anymore.
> ...


cool... You The Man mudwhistle


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## JohnDB (Nov 22, 2021)

Here's my usual Christmas treats...I'm about halfway through the list of varieties so far...gotta get cracking because Friday is the green light for going all out.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm not posting any Christmas stuff myself yet, but I'll post in here Thanksgiving stuff since it's allowed as well.


----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)

Also, you can't have Thanksgiving without a tribute to The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Also, you can't have Thanksgiving without a tribute to The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Montana they played Wizard of Oz during August and October...and Oklahoma during Thanksgiving.


----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 22, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> In Montana they played Wizard of Oz during August and October...and Oklahoma during Thanksgiving.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2021)

Turkey Coma............


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 568464




Eww!!! Thank God I already finished my Thanksgiving dinner, I don't want to see two turkeys getting it on with one another.




mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 568473​




So, which one is Rudolph?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 25, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Eww!!! Thank God I already finished my Thanksgiving dinner, I don't want to see two turkeys getting it on with one another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are White Tails in South Dakota.
Rudoph is a Caribou at the North Pole.


----------



## FJB (Nov 25, 2021)

Now I can officially start getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 26, 2021)

The true meaning of Christmas. Since I like Rudolph and Santa Claus as much as the next person, but my mission is to put the Christ back in Christmas,.. because without the gift of Christ and eternal salvation (that I'm most definitely undeserving of) I'm nothing. Jesus might have been born on Christmas, but we're the ones who got the gift.


----------



## FJB (Nov 26, 2021)

Speaking of Santa and Rudolph though.


----------



## FJB (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 27, 2021)

With all of these pictures of snow I had to post this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 28, 2021)

I figured that it was about time for some more Christmas music.  (I know, I know. It's VeggieTales, please don't judge. XD)


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 30, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 569468


I miss Safeco.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 30, 2021)

Still the coolest


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 30, 2021)

Anybody who grew up with Norwegian grandparents.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I miss Safeco.


I miss the Kingdome.....bet the players don't. 
Last time I was there Linda Carter (Wonder Woman) was appearing at an auto show in 76'
That woman had legs that went all the way up.
I enjoyed seeing her walk away almost as much as walking towards me.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 30, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> I miss the Kingdome.....bet the players don't.
> Last time I was there Linda Carter (Wonder Woman) was appearing at an auto show in 76'
> That woman had legs that went all the way up.
> I enjoyed seeing her walk away almost as much as walking towards me.


I can't even recall if I was ever in the Kingdome.  Maybe for a Christmas craft show once.  My husband sang the Star Spangled Banner there for some event. 

Yeah, Carter was all that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I can't even recall if I was ever in the Kingdome.  Maybe for a Christmas craft show once.  My husband sang the Star Spangled Banner there for some event.
> 
> Yeah, Carter was all that.


I lived in San Diego....but I had a gf in Seattle....and that's where many of my relatives come from.
My Grandfather worked as a welder in Bremerton shipyards.
But I remember when I was in school in San Diego some of the Charger's players would come into the Liquor store I was working in.....and they had turf burns all over them from that lousy Kingdome turf. It was like playing tackle football on your living room carpet. They had just played the Seahawks that Sunday.
I still have ties to Seattle but I would never live there today. 
Got my Kraken gear a couple of weeks ago tho.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2021)

This is my wife 3 years ago in The Opryland Hotel in Nashville during Christmas.


----------



## FJB (Nov 30, 2021)

Awesome!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 3, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 570590​





Mmmm!!! This looks delicious!!!


----------



## FJB (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey mudwhistle, why don't you go and post the butterbeer fudge recipe in Mrs. Claus' Kitchen? I think it looks pretty good and I might even try making it myself. 






__





						Mrs. Claus' Kitchen
					

Just like I promised (although I was having internet issues earlier and then I went to the movies) today I'm opening the virtual kitchen where we can discuss recipe ideas for Christmas and have virtual Christmas cookies and hot cocoa. :)



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Hey mudwhistle, why don't you go and post the butterbeer fudge recipe in Mrs. Claus' Kitchen? I think it looks pretty good and I might even try making it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you wish......


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 4, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 571834​





I don't believe in saying happy holidays but I love the snow effect.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)

German Christmas Shops in Philly


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)

Christmas in Sweden


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 6, 2021)

Rothenburg Germany


----------



## FJB (Dec 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 572642
> View attachment 572643
> View attachment 572644


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)

My 5 favorite Christmas movies are:
I never fail to watch these films every year.

Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost In New York
The Santa Clause 2
A Christmas Story
Elf
Honorable mention:

White Christmas
A Very Harold & Kumar Christmas
How The Grinch Stole Christmas: Original Cartoon Version 1966
Charlie Brown Christmas
Jingle All The Way
Disney's Christmas Carol
Shazam
Harry Potter And The Sorcerer's Stone
Home Alone 3
Gremlins
Holiday Inn
The Christmas Chronicles 2
Trading Places
Nutcracker: The Movie

I've seen "It's A Wonderful Life" and to be honest....I don't think it was even close to being the best.









						100 Best Christmas Movies of All Time - Classic Christmas Films
					

From Home Alone and Elf to holiday classics both old and new (It's a Wonderful Life, Klaus), it's the ultimate nice list of great Christmas movies.




					editorial.rottentomatoes.com
				











						Christmas Movies A to Z
					

Christmas Movie Database: A to Z A complete list of all Christmas movies ever made. Listing includes Christmas films, movies, TV specials and straight to video/DVD releases. Did we forget one? Let …




					www.countdownuntilchristmas.com


----------



## FJB (Dec 8, 2021)

How is the first Harry Potter a Christmas movie though? Except for that one part in it I mean.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> How is the first Harry Potter a Christmas movie though? Except for that one part in it I mean.


If they have a tree and open presents....it qualifies to me.
Some call Diehard a Christmas movie.
Meet Me In St Louis has only a part of it that is during Christmas....but it's considered one of the best Christmas movies.


----------



## FJB (Dec 8, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> If they have a tree and open presents....it qualifies to me.
> Some call Diehard a Christmas movie.





Oh, okay.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)

Celebrate Christmas In Europe At These 35 Enchanting Cities Where Festivities Breathe Magic Into The Air!
					

35 best places to spend Christmas in Europe 2022 include Prague, London, Valencia, Leipzig, Copenhagen, Vienna, Vilnius, Dubrovnik, Geneva, and Tallinn.



					traveltriangle.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)

Paris Christmas Shops


----------



## FJB (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 574456






Just wondering,.. what are those supposed to be?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 11, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Just wondering,.. what are those supposed to be?



They are California Raisins from the late 1980s!  I love them.


----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

boedicca said:


> They are California Raisins from the late 1980s!  I love them.




Cool!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 11, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Cool!



Thanks!  I'm using some of these for my Christmas centerpiece in the dining room.  They look faboo!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


>





The ironic thing is they're the ones being racist when they're trying to push this garbage on us.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> The ironic thing is they're the ones being racist when they're trying to push this garbage on us.


Imagine if we insisted on celebrating MLK day with a White MLK. 
Imagine if we insisted on a channel called WET....White Entertainment Television.


----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Imagine if we insisted on celebrating MLK day with a White MLK.
> Imagine if we insisted on a channel called WET....White Entertainment Television.





You or I should start a new topic about this. It makes for a good discussion.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You or I should start a new topic about this. It makes for a good discussion.


No point to it......Democrats don't care if they look like hypocrites. 
That's their middle name.


----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> No point to it......Democrats don't care if they look like hypocrites.
> That's their middle name.





No, but it sure is fun to laugh at them about it.  It's up to you what you want to do with it though, either way I don't mind.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> No, but it sure is fun to laugh at them about it.  It's up to you what you want to do with it though, either way I don't mind.


The first thread I started on this site was about the simple fact that blacks are allowed to be more racist than whites in America. 
I pointed out several examples and what I told you was one of them. 
The truth is 90% of blacks in America are bigots....mostly because they can be and nobody is allowed to call them on it.


----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> The truth is 90% of blacks in America are bigots....mostly because they can be and nobody is allowed to call them on it.





I can,.. and I have before on here. Nobody can tell me what I am and not allowed to do.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## FJB (Dec 11, 2021)

Just a reminder. 






__





						Attention Everyone Two More Days Until My Twelve Days of Christmas Party!!! :D
					

That's right, for those of you who do not already know, comes Monday night it's time to deck these message boards, shake those jingle bells and rock around the Christmas tree for my first ever annual virtual twelve days of Christmas party!!! :WooHooSmileyWave-vi:I'm planning to have it from...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2021)

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2021)

Thomas Kindade Christmas Vacation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)

'12 Days of Christmas': Bob and Doug McKenzie (1981)​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 14, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 575867





Was this just an error? I'm sorry, but I don't click on any strange unknown links.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 14, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Was this just an error? I'm sorry, but I don't click on any strange unknown links.


Yep....an error. 
I posted a gif and it didn't work correctly so I deleted it....but somehow it still got posted.


----------



## FJB (Dec 14, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Yep....an error.
> I posted a gif and it didn't work correctly so I deleted it....but somehow it still got posted.





Hmm,.. that's odd.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 14, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Hmm,.. that's odd.


Yep.....sometimes gifs don't always work when transferred.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2021)

Evil Trumpster Plans His Next Insurrection...........


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)

By Clement Clarke Moore

*'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;*
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
In hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there;
The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of sugar-plums danced in their heads;
And mamma in her 'kerchief, and I in my cap,
Had just settled down for a long winter's nap,
When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.
The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below,
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh, and eight tiny reindeer,
With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
I knew in a moment it must be St. Nick.
More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name;
"Now, DASHER! now, DANCER! now, PRANCER and VIXEN!
On, COMET! on CUPID! on, DONNER and BLITZEN!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!"
As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky,
So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
With the sleigh full of toys, and St. Nicholas too.
And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the roof
The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
As I drew in my hand, and was turning around,
Down the chimney St. Nicholas came with a bound.
He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot;
A bundle of toys he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack.
His eyes -- how they twinkled! his dimples how merry!
His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!
His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow;
The stump of a pipe he held tight in his teeth,
And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath;
He had a broad face and a little round belly,
That shook, when he laughed like a bowlful of jelly.
He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself;
A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread;
He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all the stockings; then turned with a jerk,
And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose;
He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim, ere he drove out of sight,
HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD-NIGHT!


----------



## FJB (Dec 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 577624
> 
> By Clement Clarke Moore
> 
> ...






That's awesome, but shouldn't you have waited until Christmas Eve to post that?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> That's awesome, but shouldn't you have waited until Christmas Eve to post that?


Hopefully I'll have something better on Christmas Eve.


----------



## FJB (Dec 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Hopefully I'll have something better on Christmas Eve.





Well, don't forget about my Christmas Eve countdown and a full day's worth of Christmas music!!!  Right now here's a little something to hold you over.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2021)

Official NORAD Santa Tracker
					

Follow Santa Claus as he makes his magical journey around the world!




					www.noradsanta.org


----------



## FJB (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 24, 2021)

Cute little snowman.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey if you guys are ready, I'm finally ready for some Christmas music in my Christmas Eve Countdown Till Christmas Chat!! I'm heading there right now!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)

Santa Claus Sleighjacked While Delivering Toys In Philly
Life 
December 24th, 2021 - BabylonBee.com






PHILADELPHIA, PA—The Philadelphia Police Department today confirmed Santa Claus was sleighjacked while trying to deliver toys to all the good little boys and girls in the city.

"I parked to check Google Maps and suddenly there was this guy with a gun forcing me out of the sleigh," a tearful Claus told police. "I didn't have time to dig through my sacks of toys to get out a Red Ryder BB Gun and defend myself. It all happened so fast."
"Ugh, I had over seven PS5s on that thing!"
Claus says the sleighjacker pushed him out of the sleigh and then took the reins, taking the magical flying vehicle on a joyride through the skies of Philly. Investigators believe the sleighjacking was random and that the perpetrator simply intends to get it over the Mexican border where it can be sold for parts. The reindeer may be taken to Canada where they'll be made into jerky.
The police department has vowed to bring the sleighjacker to justice, while Santa Claus has vowed to put him on the naughty list. Claus was able to rent a sleigh and continue on to Chicago, where he was immediately sleighjacked again and shot 17 times in the chest. His attackers were released on $50 bail.










						Santa Claus Sleighjacked While Delivering Toys In Philly
					

PHILADELPHIA, PA - The Philadelphia Police Department today confirmed Santa Claus was sleighjacked while trying to deliver toys to all the good little boys and girls in the city.'I parked to check Google Maps and suddenly there was this guy with a gun forcing me out of the sleigh,' a tearful...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 25, 2021)

Wow,.. that's a pretty big Christmas tree. Btw,..


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## bugs (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Dec 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 579889






The Christmas special of The Fox and The Hound that was never made.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Jan 8, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


>




Catchy,.. but it's January 8th lol I guess Christmas isn't over until you say it is then.


----------

